# New Hoodie!



## Pupachurros (Oct 26, 2015)

Just wanted to share some pics of a new hoodie harness/vest I made for Topo. It's the first time I've made a hoodie and am happy with how it turned out!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's super cute, well done!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

WOW, great job. It's looks great on Topo and it looks like you made the fit perfect. There sure are some talented people on here.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You are so talented, the fit is wonderful!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Your so talented! My nephew would love this he loves the teenage mutant ninja turtles haha. Topo looks so cute


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is awesome! Nice work :blush:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

OMG I love that it is Ninja Turtles! Lol. Good job


----------



## Pupachurros (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He loves it and was wearing it all day!


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

Love this! Great job!


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

That is so cool! You are very talented!

So jealous of you skills LOL.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice work. Love the hood and Turtles!


----------

